# fattie quartet



## thebarbequeen (Oct 13, 2010)

had a bit of a fattiefest one day, just for practice and to stock the freezer








ma mise - fresh basil & oregano, sauteed onions & shrooms, chopped garlic, sauteed red chard, pan roasted tomatoes (to get rid of excess moisture and concentrate flavor), sauteed pancetta bits; feta, provolone,mozz, cheddar.  plus dried spices & herbs-garlic powder, old bay, ital. herb mixture, CBP, salt, ? (sometimes I just grab somethinng at the last minute and sprinkle it on - it's all to one's personal taste, anyway)







greek influenced (needed kalamata olives-oops, I was all out) ground beef; fresh garlic, basil & oregano, seasoned feta, red chard and tomatoes







trying out some "less bacony" wraps. 







a pizza variation-fresh garlic & herbs, provolone, onions, mushroom, chopped green pepper, mozz, tomatoes






	

		
			
		

		
	
less bacon; sprinkled seasoings on the inside of the wrap, to get it on the meat and bacon, before rolling.






	

		
			
		

		
	
pizza no. 2 - a little bit of everything







cheezburger-garlic, onions, fried pancetta bits, green pepper, cheddar, tomato.  denser weave, since who doesn't like plenty of bacon on their cheeseburger? again, seasoned the inside of the wrap to get the flavors on the meat. oh, and thanks for the beer - mmmm.  just what I needed about then.













top to bottom: Pizza I, Greek-ish, Pizza II, & Cheeseburger






	

		
			
		

		
	
ta da.

from top, pizza, greek, cheeseburger, pizza II on the side







the greek, next day.  the rest go into the freezer - might need to make a little more room for them....


----------



## squirrel (Oct 13, 2010)

Great fatties! I especially like the one in the freezer! I love your range of ingredients. Nice change-up with the Greek, love that!


----------



## meateater (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, did ya put some cure in there?


----------



## pokey (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And you gave me inspiration with that Greek fatty.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2010)

I really like the Greek Fattie it looks awesome and this is just the practice run. Man we might be in trouble there gentlemen this crazy woman is making some good looking fatties. Now what's in the one in the freezer I have never seen that one before.?????


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 15, 2010)

meateater said:


> Looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't, I think the color may have come from the red chard stems, it was more "pink" that 1st day and faded some after.

thanks for all the kind words, everybody!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2010)

Those look GREAT!

Smoking wood type?

Smoker temp & time?

Internal temp at finish?

Sorry, but you make food look that good, you're gonna get questions, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 15, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Those look GREAT!
> 
> Smoking wood type?
> 
> ...


Wow, Thanks!   I'm flattered to be asked...   I know this is important info, but being a noob to the forum, didn't want to go all long and wordy.

The wood was a combination of 2 oz each of cherry and cabernet barrel chips (from www.barbecuewood.com  in Yakima, WA-lots of variety). They do sell sawdust, too.

I have a CSE, I didn't preheat.  Set the temp at 225 when the fatties went on.

Started @ 6:40pm, outdoor temp 59; pulled at 8:55 with IT of 169. That seems kind of fast, but should be correct.

The beer is a Deschutes Brewery Jubeale, just for any inquiring minds out there. The vodka is very tasty, but the fatties make a much better sandwich. It does make me smile when I open my freezer though. smiling even more now that there's good meats waiting there as well!


----------



## wntrlnd (Oct 15, 2010)

wow, what a fattie feast!

excellent Q view!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and now i know i'm definitely going to have to try a Greek fatty!   thanks for the inspiration!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





i totally agree, fatties in the freezer make me smile too.

i'm amazed at how well they freeze and reheat directly from the freezer to the microwave. 

deliciousness is only moments away!


----------



## werdwolf (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicely Done


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2010)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> Wow, Thanks!   I'm flattered to be asked...   I know this is important info, but being a noob to the forum, didn't want to go all long and wordy.
> 
> The wood was a combination of 2 oz each of cherry and cabernet barrel chips (from www.barbecuewood.com  in Yakima, WA-lots of variety). They do sell sawdust, too.
> 
> ...


Awesome!
Thanks a lot !

My son usually does fatties, and gives me some, but I'm gonna have to do some myself, after seeing yours!

Bear


----------



## deannc (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll be happy to help make room and help you finish up that vodka!  

Great looking fatties!  Thanks for the Qview!


----------



## rdknb (Oct 15, 2010)

I like them all WOW!!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm so excited that we are going to have atleast 3 girls in the throwdown! WooHoo!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 17, 2010)

oh, I wasn't planning to throwdown, I was just getting some ideas out!   I am flattered, though, might be worthy someday.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2010)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> oh, I wasn't planning to throwdown, I was just getting some ideas out!   I am flattered, though, might be worthy someday.....


Those pics look more than worthy to me.

You're only allowed one pic.

If you were to make more in secret, then put one of the Fatties on a plate, in a picture, with about half of it sliced in about 1" slices (showing that beautiful internal goodness), with the code words in the picture, and a good inviting description, you'd be right up there with the best of 'em!

Did you ever have a bear steer you wrong?

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 18, 2010)

Those look great from here. Any one of them would be a worthy entry. Congrats on a great smoke


----------



## squirrel (Oct 18, 2010)

Dangit. I got my hopes up. Come on, your fatties are more than worthy! I've never made a fattie and I'm still gonna enter. It's all about the fun of it. I have already decided that no matter what my fattie looks like, even if it is like the poor little homeless fattie, I'm still entering!


----------

